# Attention all Union Electricians,,,,help out a union man his house burned down!



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Give a brother Sparky a hand..

Look here.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/well-me-my-family-homeless-again-64305/

About kalexv12
Biography
Native American of the Cayuga Nation, Wolf Clan, born in Canada, Electrician since 98'
What is your electrical related field/trade:
Residential Journeyman Local #41
Location
Buffalo, NY
Interests
Lacrosse
Occupation
Resi. Journeyman Local #41


Service Area
WNY

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/e-t-member-lost-home-fire-64398/


https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/efsU...utm_expid=35112346-2.Ha7NegCKQLO97s8rW-jMoQ.5




...

Jump in folks,let's help make this man whole again :thumbup:

After all,he's one of us......


Thank you everyone....:thumbup:


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Woot woot! :donatello::batman:
Be a hero, help a hardworking Native American Union family!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

markore said:


> Woot woot! :donatello::batman::shuriken:
> Be a hero, help a hardworking native american union family!


Come on Folks!

Let's all help out...what an honor it is to jump in and give a man a hand.

He's got 5 kids too.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Donated some and spread the word to a few other Brothers on facebook


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think et members have done a great job supporting this cause. I don,t think we need another thread nor do we need to embarrass members into giving.


----------

